# Amazon Invertebrates



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey! 

I'm going to be setting up an aquarium with amazon-only species soon, and I was just wondering if anyone knew of any invertebrates that are available that are from that region, or that would fit well. Anyways! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Apple snails (Pomacea bridgesii) are from the amazon river and locally can be found in the GTA by several breeders or local pet stores. Asolene spixi's are also part of the apple snail family and may also reside in the river as well.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

there are numerous freshwater shrimp also


----------



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

Pablo said:


> there are numerous freshwater shrimp also


I haven't been able to find any native to Brazil, unfortunately. I know it's kind of pointless to aim for an amazon-only species tank, but I think it's at least a little interesting as well.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

There are tons of possibilitys as far as pleco's go.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

With no vertebrae?


----------

